# Cost of Corsa exhaust install?



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone had their Corsa exhaust professionally installed on their 2005?...if so how many hours did it take and what was the install cost. Just got my Corsa exhaust system in and not sure I want to attempt installing it myself without a lift.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

Usually a Meineke will do it for $150-175.


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

Had my local speed shop that does most of my work install my Corsa. About 2.5 hours and that was for perfect alignment out the back and all joints welded. God it sounds good... Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

how much did it cost ya?


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

BLK GOAT said:


> Had my local speed shop that does most of my work install my Corsa. About 2.5 hours and that was for perfect alignment out the back and all joints welded. God it sounds good... Hope that helps.



What was the cost for 2.5 hours?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I professionally installed my Magna flow in drive way with jack and stands took less than 1hr total start to finish. Old exhaust off in 10 min realy easy!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I charge 1.5 hours for install ($112.50)...... doing one today. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats It ?????????????????


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Thats It ?????????????????


Yep, really simple.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

psssht, I have GOT to move to texas !!!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> psssht, I have GOT to move to texas !!!


F'N tell me about it!!! dudes got the hook up!


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Got it installed today for $102.00.

This exhaust is a must have accessory! This thing sounds exotic now! She pulls hard!!! I love this car...I feel like a kid again. :cheers


----------

